# Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung



## ToniOpl (20. Mai 2011)

*Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung


----------



## G-Lord (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

"Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger" ist die einzige Aussage die ich momentan brauche. Habe das Spiel sowieso schon vorbestellt und werde den ganzen Test im Heft lesen.


----------



## combine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Ich freu mich richtig sehr drauf!


----------



## Chriss8185 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

das game würd den hammer muhahaha


----------



## Skaty12 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Was? Besser als der Vorgänger? Dann weiß ich ja was ich das nächste Jahrzehnt machen werde


----------



## dave1921 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Leider scheint es wieder so ein Baukasten-DLC-Spiel zu werden. Sonst hätte ich es mir auch geholt, aber so warte ich mal ab, bis es vielleicht eine Komplett-Edition gibt oder es wenigstens billiger wird.


----------



## Doppel-H (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Mich interessieren eigentlich nur zwei Dinge, welche in diesem Test überhaupt nicht zur Sprache kommen:
1. Läßt sich der Multiplayer auch im LAN zocken?
2. Muß man, wie beim Vorgänger, wieder dauernd online sein, um seinen Karriere-Fortschritt speichern zu dürfen? Ich hatte mir DIRT 2 mal von 'nem Kumpel geliehen und genau dieses "Feature" hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich das Spiel dann doch nicht gekauft habe.

Falls da einer von euch etwas weiß, würde ich mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!   

P.S.: Werde mir jetzt mal den neuen Podcast anhören. Vielleicht werden meine Fragen da ja schon beantwortet...

Edith sagt: Auch im Podcast kein einziges Wort zum Thema Multiplayer, dafür aber die Erwähnung von GfWL und somit ist meine Entscheidung dieses Spiel nicht zu kaufen gefallen. Gibt es halt auf der nächsten LAN wieder CMcRae 2004 / 2005 und natürlich das gute alte Rally Trophy...


----------



## desperadoxcap (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



Doppel-H schrieb:


> Mich interessieren eigentlich nur zwei Dinge, welche in diesem Test überhaupt nicht zur Sprache kommen:
> 1. Läßt sich der Multiplayer auch im LAN zocken?
> 2. Muß man, wie beim Vorgänger, wieder dauernd online sein, um seinen Karriere-Fortschritt speichern zu dürfen? Ich hatte mir DIRT 2 mal von 'nem Kumpel geliehen und genau dieses "Feature" hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich das Spiel dann doch nicht gekauft habe.
> 
> ...


   denke nicht das es lan hat , und bei windows live kannst du ein offline account erstellen somit kannst du speichern...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8OdMXGipho    ach ja ob dirt 3 wohl so gut ist ?? allein gegen die zeit?? wo zu zeit alle auf mp tick sind.. und keine kust haben allein durch die gegend zu knallen nur gegen


----------



## Mentor501 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Moment,... Dirt 3... TEST?!
Das kommt schon raus? Ich hatte irgendwie im Gespür ich müsste noch länger warten?! Oo
Hab den Test noch nicht gelesen, werds gleich nachholen, aber die Aussage "viel besser als der Vorgänger" ist nicht nur überraschend (schließlich war der Vorgänger in meinen Augen klasse) als auch sehr erfreulich, mal sehen, ich freu mich.


----------



## Belgium (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Gibbet auch die DS3 von Citroen im Spiel? Bzw wo findet man ne Liste der Autos? Den Gymkhana Modus kann man den überspringen, hat für mich nichts mit Rally zutun...


----------



## Doppel-H (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



desperadoxcap schrieb:


> Doppel-H schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mich interessieren eigentlich nur zwei Dinge, welche in diesem Test überhaupt nicht zur Sprache kommen:
> ...


Danke für die Antwort und den Youtube-Link. Allerdings steht da in den Kommentaren, dass es mit dem neuen GfWL wohl nicht mehr geht, ein Offline-Profil anzulegen...
...und der Trend zum fehlenden LAN-Modus ist eine wirklich traurige Entwicklung - das erste DIRT hatte zumindest noch einen an Bord, auch wenn es im Multiplayer nicht sooo der Burner war.


----------



## rohan123 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Ja ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis ich es endlich spielen kann!!!
Kann kaum noch schlafen, so heiß bin ich auf dieses Spiel.
Ich liebe Codemasters


----------



## desperadoxcap (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



Doppel-H schrieb:


> desperadoxcap schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doppel-H schrieb:
> ...


   doch offline account geht noch 1.. wenn du windows live hast dann geht es 100%


----------



## Nick1313 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Über die negativen Kritikpunkte kann ich vollends hinwegsehen. Aber laut dem Test, der geradezu euphorisch über das Game berichtet, finde ich 88% relativ mager. Ich hätte mit 93% gerechnet.


----------



## Jojoselavi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Schon Dirt 2 fand ich richtig gut, Teil 3 wird geholt!


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Spiel werde ich mir auch kaufen - aber wieso arbeitet CM immer mit diesen häßlichen Farbfiltern. Können die den Schrott nicht einmal, nur einmal aus nem Spiel raus lassen. ?!?!?!?!


----------



## cyrilsneer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Spiel werde ich mir auch kaufen - aber wieso arbeitet CM immer mit diesen häßlichen Farbfiltern. Können die den Schrott nicht einmal, nur einmal aus nem Spiel raus lassen. ?!?!?!?!


tja, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. cm hat sich nun mal für diesen "stil" entschieden. als steven spielberg damals mit "soldat james ryan" oder "minority report" die farbentsättigung und erhöhung des kontrastes salonfähig machte, wurden diese "einstellungen" schnell kopiert. genau wie wie jean pierre jeunet und marc caro eher den übersättigten grün/rot/beige-tönen zugeneigt sind.

es ist halt eine stilfrage und evtl ein alleinstellungsmerkmal. dass es dir nicht gefällt, ist dein problem. und schönheit/hässlichkeit liegt im auge des betrachters. ich für meinen teil empfinde diese farbverfremdung als sehr cool, genau wie den verhassten "gelbstich" in grid. ist halt ein beleg dafür, dass codemasters die "künstlerische freiheit" nutzen...


----------



## redaim33 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

1 Prozent mehr als der Vorgänger, aber deutlich besser?

Das müsst ihr jetzt aber noch mal genauer erklären


----------



## MarkusFunke (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Dirt 3 hab ich gestern gekauft (steht ja schon in den Regalen, obwohl es laut Amazon & Steam erst am Dienstag erscheint), allerdings muss ich mich noch mit kleinen Grafikfehlern rumärgern...
Und leider gibts im Internet so früh noch keine Lösungen


----------



## Verganon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



redaim33 schrieb:


> 1 Prozent mehr als der Vorgänger, aber deutlich besser?
> 
> Das müsst ihr jetzt aber noch mal genauer erklären


ist doch ganz leicht, bei PC Games ist es quasi ungewollte Tradition, das ein Sequel immer schlechter bewertet wird als sein Vorgänger, dementsprechend durfte auch hier kein zu großes abweichen von dieser Tradition gemacht werden 

nein, ich vermute einfach mal, es hängt wieder mit der alten Thematik zusammen: wie gut ist es im Vergleich zum Vorgänger und wieviel Spaß macht mir das Spiel als eigenständiges Objekt. Wurde z.B. auch im Podcast sehr oft hinterfragt... deshalb sehe ich Wertungen schon eigendlich nurnoch als Tipp, ob ich Bock auf das Spiel habe entscheidet dann mein Fanboy-Verhalten (was bei TES z.B.gigantisch ist im vergleich zu CoD was ich nie gespielt habe und stolz drauf bin), wie mir der Test das ganze verkauft und meistens auch noch ein paar Eindrücke durch Youtube indem ich mitten in ein "Let's Play" schaue.



so... und ich bedanke mich jetzt, wie schon im Podcast-Thread, nochmal beim Herrn Opl, der mich, als Colin McRae Rally 3 -Fan, echt heiß auf das Spiel gemacht hat


----------



## western (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

an Funke:
das glaub ich dir nicht, dass du schon eine reale version von DIRT 3 spielst, denke du verwechselst es mir DIRT 2


----------



## mkay87 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Klar, haben schon einige das Spiel  Und es geht bis auf den Online-Modus. Ich für meinen Teil kann es leider wegen Steam noch nicht spielen.


----------



## MarkusFunke (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Den Vorwuchs der Verwechselung kann ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, deswegen hier ein Beweisfoto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Da haben sich wohl wieder ein paar Händler nicht an das Veröffentlichungsdatum gehalten. WIr haben es auch heute rein´bekommen, aber dürfen es noch nicht rausstellen


----------



## EddWald (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Klasse das Codemasters auf unzählige Wunschäusserungen der Community eingegangen ist und endlich wieder den klassischen Rallye-Sport in den Vordergrund bringt. Wahrscheinlich nix für die Amis, die ja wohl weitaus mehr auf diesen Kiddy-Ken Block-Aktionkramm zu stehen scheinen. Endlich hat sich Dirt wieder in ein ernst zunehmendes Rennsport-Spiel verwandelt...Daumen hoch...ich werds wohl kaufen.


----------



## western (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das game schon vor dem offiziellen release verkauft wird.
Funke, nehme alles zurück!


----------



## western (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

spiele es jetzt  auch schon nach steam-freigabe. cooles game !!


----------



## Shibari (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Als Dirt nicht Kenner hab ich da mal ne Frage.......
Sind die Spärlichen und oberflächlichen Tuningoptionen von Bild 1 wirklich alles an Setupmöglichkeiten? 
Und wenn ja, was macht den Reiz dieses Spiels aus..... also was macht Dirt besonders um es sich zu kaufen? (das Setupfummeln scheint ja so stupide wie bei F1 2010 zu sein).

Thx Shibari


----------



## think1 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Was is das?? Ich muss Gymkhana tutorials absolvieren und Alienpappschilder umfahren.. und wenn mal ne rally is dann  2 kurze etappen die maximal 1:30 dauern. das hat nichts mehr mit rally zu tun. kann man nur hoffen das wrc 2011 was wird. die version vom letzten jahr war schon garnich so schlecht.


----------



## Rallyfan1212 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Als alter Dirt 1 Fan bin ich entäuscht.
Die Grafik ist flüssig und sieht verdammt gut aus.
Aber Dirt entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Funraser.
Was soll Capture the flag ?
Bei Dirt 1 war der langwährende Onlinespaß gegeben, man konnte mit über 30 leuten ein rennen Fahren (einige werden jetzt sehnsüchtig an Pike Peaks denken) .
Bei Dirt 2 konnte wenigsten noch über Zeitrennen ausgesucht werden das nur Rally oder Trailblazer gefahren wurde, mann konnte ganz einfach die Kontaktrennen meiden die einem durch die ganzen Absichtlichen Frustcrashes den Spielspaß verhagelten.
Leider wurde durch dadurch die Rallysparte schon nach kurzer Zeit sehr eintönig da diese nur noch wenig vertreten war.
Gestern kam das vorbestellte Spiel und was war, riesen entäuschung, über den VIPP Pass bei Xbox Live muss man erst garnicht reden, aber der Rest, noch verspielter noch Rallyfremder und in der Rangliste Hardcore kommt man um die Kontakt und Funsportarten nicht mehr rum, auch die Ansicht (helmkamera wird vorgeschrieben) lässt sich nicht ändern.
Bleibt abzuwarten was unnüzes artfremdes bei Formel1 2012 eingebaut wird.

 WRC 2010 mit der Grafik  von Dirt3 und den Onlinemodus von Dirt 1 das währe das perfekte Spiel für mich und viele andere Dirt fans, Dirt 3 ist davon weit entfernt.
Die hoffnung für uns Rallyfans liegt jetzt bei  den Machern vom nächsten WRC, oder man stelle sich Dirt 1 mit aktueller Grafik vor und regelmäßigen Streckenaddons.


----------



## Jojoselavi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Bin bislang hochzufrieden mit DiRT 3


----------



## stawacz (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

was mich nervt is das ich online keinem freund einfach hinterher joinen kann und das ich keine lobby sehe,,aber der singleplayer is gut


----------



## stachelzelle (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Naja ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht von Dirt3 ...
Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen nochmal das alte Dirt1 auf die Platte gezogen und wenn man da an den richtigen Stellen tweakt, sieht die Grafik stellenweise realistischer aus als bei Dirt3. Vor allem die Rally-Strecken beim ersten Dirt sind im direkten vergleich um einiges interessanter und vor allem länger. Ich bin zwar noch relativ am Anfang bei Dirt3 aber die Rally-Strecken die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren alle extrem kurz ... meist zwischen 2/3km. Dazu die ganzen Rundkurse die genauso kurz sind, ich sehe da keine Rückbesinnung auf alte Tugenden. Dirt2 war schon ein Blender und Dirt3 ist es ebenso, nur ein wenig besser verpackt. Wärend man bei Dirt2 gefühlte 100mal auf den selben Strecken herumgurken musste wird jetzt zwar ein wenig variiert, aber das ändert trotzdem nix daran das man immer auf den selben Maps rumfährt, mal spiegelverkehrt, mal ein Stück weiter vorn oder hinten der Start aber große Teile der ohnehin kurzen Strecken darf man wie beim Vorgänger wieder und wieder abgrasen. Hoffen wir mal das da noch was kommt und ich nicht wie beim Vorgänger nach der Hälfte schon wieder die Lust verliere.


----------



## bruninho (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Kann vieleicht jemand etwas über das Fahrverhalten schreiben? Ist es eher "realistisch"? Oder können auch schlechte Fahrer schöne Drifts machen?


----------



## Jojoselavi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Als realistisch würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Geht in die gleiche Richtung wie Dirt 2- wer damit zurechtkam, wird auch mit dem dritten Teil keine Probleme haben.
Ihc fahre selbst ohne Fahrhilfen außer ABS und hab eigentlich recht wenige Probleme, selbst Hecktriebler um die Kurven zu bringen. Es macht aber jede Menge Spaß und das ist das Wichtigste


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

So jetzt habe ich mir DiRT3 also auch mal angeschaut und ich muss sagen, dass ich dem Test nicht wirklich zustimmen kann. DiRT3 hat  von den Strecken her nicht wirklich viel mehr als der Vorgänger. 

Eigentlich finde ich DiRT3 spielt sich genau wie DiRT2 und auch die Anzahl der Events ist nicht wirklich viel höher. Im Punkto Abwechslung finde ich DiRT3 auch nicht abwechslungsreicher als DiRT2. Die einzige wirkliche Neuerung ist, dass man nun endlich mal im Schnee  Rennen fährt und das es Codemasters geschafft hat die Wettereffekte aus F1 2010 in DiRT3 zu hiefen. Trotzdem macht das Spiel spass


----------



## Jojoselavi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Naja, Gymkhana ist auch ne Neuerung  Und die macht nach einiger Zeit auch durchaus Spaß. 
Bin noch nicht sehr weit, aber bislang sehr zufrieden mit der Karriere...


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

mehr rally habt ihr drogen genommen ??? da ist nix null rally bist fast gar kein rally,, überwiegend spielt man scheiß drift gym dreck mist..wer dirt  2 nicht gespielt hatt und sich überlegt dirt3 zu kaufen denn kan ich nur sagen buy dirt2 dirt 2 ist bombe.. 10 euro für ne bombe oder 50 euro für nervige drift und gym sch...ansonsten ist dirt 3 schon gut aber dirt 2 ist dirt 2 ich sag nur eins China dirt 2 der hammer


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Update der Mutipöayer modus ist richtig gut (fun) besser als dirt 2...


----------



## Jojoselavi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



desperadoxcap schrieb:


> mehr rally habt ihr drogen genommen ??? da ist nix null rally bist fast gar kein rally,, überwiegend spielt man scheiß drift gym dreck mist..wer dirt  2 nicht gespielt hatt und sich überlegt dirt3 zu kaufen denn kan ich nur sagen buy dirt2 dirt 2 ist bombe.. 10 euro für ne bombe oder 50 euro für nervige drift und gym sch...ansonsten ist dirt 3 schon gut aber dirt 2 ist dirt 2 ich sag nur eins China dirt 2 der hammer


   De facto ist mehr Rallye vorhanden, das ist einfach so  
Besonders viel oder ein reines Rallye-Spiel isses nach wie vor nicht, das ist klar. Aber ich finde die Mischung super und Gymkhana macht mir persönlich durchaus Spaß, solange es nicht zu häufig vorkommt und ne nette Beigabe ist. In der zweiten Saison war´s etwas viel davon, mal schauen was mich in Saison 3 so erwartet.

Dirt 2 ist natürlich auch klasse, aber der dritte Teil war mir den Vollpreis ehrlich gesagt auch wert. Teil 2 hatte ich zudem schon längst durch...


----------



## desperadoxcap (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*



Jojoselavi schrieb:


> desperadoxcap schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mehr rally habt ihr drogen genommen ??? da ist nix null rally bist fast gar kein rally,, überwiegend spielt man scheiß drift gym dreck mist..wer dirt  2 nicht gespielt hatt und sich überlegt dirt3 zu kaufen denn kan ich nur sagen buy dirt2 dirt 2 ist bombe.. 10 euro für ne bombe oder 50 euro für nervige drift und gym sch...ansonsten ist dirt 3 schon gut aber dirt 2 ist dirt 2 ich sag nur eins China dirt 2 der hammer
> ...


   Ja stimmt schon alles...und nach ein paar tagen testen, fun ,spielen, muß ich sagen das game macht suchtig


----------



## Hawkins (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dirt 3 im Test: Deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, mehr Rallye, mehr Abwechslung*

Nachdem ich den Test gelesen hab entschied ich mich das Game zu kaufen. Das letzte Racing Game das ich gespielt hatte war Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (der Uralte erste Teil wohlgemerkt! Nicht das Remake).

Die ersten Rennen hab ich mit Fahrhilfen gespielt aber da fuhr der Wagen wie auf Schienen. Spielspaß=Null. Also alle Fahrhilfen abgeschaltet und los ging es mit den Blechschäden   .
Anfangs hatte ich noch große Probleme vernünftig zu fahren, aber mittlerweile nach gut 100 Rennen macht es irre Spaß um Kurven zu driften und die Konkurenz zu jagen.
Ich spiele übrigens mit einem Xbox Controller. Mit Tastatur fühlte es sich irgendwie komisch an.

Bis auf die nervigen Gymkhana Drift Events finde ich das Spiel top. Die Rennen machen irre Spaß, grafisch sieht das Game super aus und es gibt jede menge verschiedene Wagen.

Einziger Kritikpunkt bisher (mal abgesehn von Gymkhana): es gibt in den Rennen keine Musik. Die ganzen tollen Musiktracks die man zwischen den Rennen hört sind daher leider etwas "verschwendet". Man will ja Rennen fahren und nicht im Menü die Songs anhören. Ich hoffe mal das es da bald einen Mod gibt mit dem man sie auch in Rennen abspielen kann.


----------



## mortician (15. September 2011)

Ich find die musik bei dirt 3 im gegensatz zu dirt 2 toootal langweilig. Alles im allen find ich den 3ten teil wesentlich schlechter. Zudem ist das Spiel ja nur noch voll von.. nunja von schleichwerbung kann man ja nicht mehr reden so deutlich ist die überall angebracht. Und was ich richtig unpassend finde, man soll noch extra geld ausgeben um ein par automodelle und strecken freischalten zu können. tzzzz... Ich spiele immo dirt 3 nur, weil ich dafür geld ausgegeben habe -.-


----------



## Jojoselavi (15. September 2011)

Die Musik find ich klasse, hab den Soundtrack längst auf der Platte.


----------

